# Rooflight and repairing electric steps with MB&G



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I have two questions;

1. Does anyone know how much it costs to have a small rooflight removed and resealed, 40cm * 40cm ish.

2. Does anyone know if the MB&G Silver warranty covers repairing/replacing failed electric steps?

Many thanks
Lee


----------

